# chalk drawings



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

What do you think of these, realistic eh.
griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

they're brilliant arent they! 

Jo xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> they're brilliant arent they!
> 
> Jo xx


there's more
griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> there's more
> griz


and more!
griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> and more!
> griz


to view any properly double click on drawing
griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> to view any properly double click on drawing
> griz


just a few more, you know what they say, share, share,etc
griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> just a few more, you know what they say, share, share,etc
> griz


I thought there would be more interest in these hand/chalked pavement art. I personally have never seen anything done like this, with so much depth of field. 
3d effect .............griz


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Griz, they're brilliant!!!!:clap2::clap2: God I wish I had a talent like that. What a pity they're not permanent. If I had seen them I certainly would've put a few bob in the hat!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> I thought there would be more interest in these hand/chalked pavement art.


Not now there's a Marks and Spencers opening!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are some more


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Here are some more


Brilliant veronica, how come these people aren't doing it for posterity, instead of till the rain comes?????????????????/
griz


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Here are some more


How clever are they!!. Wonderful


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Brilliant veronica, how come these people aren't doing it for posterity, instead of till the rain comes?????????????????/
> griz


This guy takes pictures of them for posterity. Thats his art form


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry Griz, only had a chance now to have a proper look at them and they're truly impressive! I remember similar things to this, but only 2D versions, as pavement art back in the UK. Classical paintings, etc and they were amazing at the time - but have never seen anything like this. Kind of messes with your head a bit - just imagine if you were stumbling back from the pub (as you sometimes do, Griz!) and came across one of these on the road!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Amazing street art!
I have seen something like this before, but only once and years ago. Can't remember if it was Spain or UK.
Anyway, thanks very much for putting them on the forum. And there HAS been a lot of interest (98 visits lat time I looked)


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Sorry Griz, only had a chance now to have a proper look at them and they're truly impressive! I remember similar things to this, but only 2D versions, as pavement art back in the UK. Classical paintings, etc and they were amazing at the time - but have never seen anything like this. Kind of messes with your head a bit - just imagine if you were stumbling back from the pub (as you sometimes do, Griz!) and came across one of these on the road!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


What do you mean stumbling back from the pub, I resemble that remark, errr?:hug:griz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> What do you mean stumbling back from the pub, I resemble that remark, errr?:hug:griz


You mean resent that remark, Griz?! Been down the pub again this afternoon?!?! Careful you don't fall into one of those chalk drawings, hon!!!

Tally.x


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You mean resent that remark, Griz?! Been down the pub again this afternoon?!?! Careful you don't fall into one of those chalk drawings, hon!!!
> 
> Tally.x


No I meant resemble! I know's me. lol griz
:clap2:


----------

